# Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?



## Peter Eberz (13. Februar 2008)

Erst gestern habe ich durch Zufall von dieser Software erfahren. Auf den ersten Blick: GENIAL!!:l
Wer hat schon Erfahrung mit dieser Software?

Gruß
Peter#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Spliff (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

bin gerade dabei  die Demoversion zu testen ! Wenn das Programm sich durchsetzt können wir hier bald ne Datentauschbörse aufmachen das jeder die Karten noch detailreicher hinbekommt , was habe aber das Problem mit den wechselnden Wasserständen noch nicht ganz verstanden wie das gehen kann 

mfg Spliff


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

Mal ne ganz andere Frage aber zum Thema,hab mich in den letzten Tagen auch mit der Demo auseinander gesetzt,gerafft hab ich´s soweit,aber wie speichere alle Daten des GPS und Echolot(X-135).
Das Lot hat ja einen NMEA Ausgang,aber welches Medium benutze ich um die Daten zu speichern?


----------



## Spliff (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

SD Karte , geht glaub aber nur bei Kombigeräten also Plotter und fischfinder 

Mfg Spliff:q


----------



## Peter Eberz (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

In welcher Taktrate kann ich die Daten aufzeichnen. So wie ich das auf der Abbildung von Dr.Depth erkennen konnte, gibt es im Menü einen Unterpunkt zum Speichern der Daten. Also speichern der Position und der entsprechenden Tiefe. Nur so, denke ich, kann dann eine Matrix erstellt werden.
Je kürzer der Zeitabstand einer Messung, desto genauer/ detaillierter die spätere Grafik - und natürlich nicht zu vergessen,
wie schnell kann ich maximal (oder noch sinnvoll) fahren um Daten eines Gewässers oder Seeabschnitts einzulesen.
Ich besitze leider kein entsprechende Gerät und habe auch noch keine Bedienungsanleitung gefunden, die mir darüber Auskunft geben kann!!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## thymallusAUT (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

Hallo Leute,

ich besitze ein Lowrance Expedition C wo ich mir mit dem lmcmapedit (gibt es ja hier bereits ein Posting) bisher selbst Karten erstellt habe. Nachdem ich mir heuer zu Weihnachten ein neues Echolot geleistet habe (Lowrance 520 C) bin ich seitdem am überlegen, ob der Einsatz von Dr. Depth wirklich so einfach ist bzw. das Ergebnis (Tiefenkarte am GPS) hält was auf der Homepage gezeigt wird. Bin vorallem in Österreich und in der CZ auf Seen und Stauseen unterwegs.

Wäre toll wenn ihr hier eure Erfahrungen mit Dr. Depth posten könntet.


----------



## Peter Eberz (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

Was verbirgt sich hinter "lmcmapedit" ?


----------



## kossiossi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

moin,

die software funktioniert nur mit echolotaufnahmen von echolot/kartenplotterkombis der firma lowrance und eagle.

echolot und gps getrennt funktioniert wohl nicht.

echolotaufnahmen von lowrance/eagle kann man sich mit der software(freeware) "sonar log viewer" von lowrance/eagle auf dem pc ansehen.

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Sonar-Log-Viewer-SLV/

diese aufnahmen bestehen aus "rohdaten", d.h. nicht das bild wird gespeichert sondern die reinen empfangsdaten des gebers.
zusätzlich zu diesen daten wird zu jedem "ping" dann die zugehörige gps-position, das datum und die zeit abgelegt.

die software dr.depth hat mit diesen aufnahmen nun alle daten um daraus eine neue 2d-tiefenlinien und sogar eine 3d-karte zu erstellen.

zu frage nach der taktrate: das hängt zum einen von der einstellung "ping-speed" ab und zum anderen von der jeweiligen wassertiefe. in flachem wasser werden viel mehr "pings" aufgezeichnet da die laufzeit des signals im flachen wasser viel kürzer ist als im tiefen. ich denke die genauigkeit übertrifft aber die von dr.depth, wie ich gesehen hab beträgt die feinste auflösung 1m².

echt interessante geschichte...

mehr zum thema:

http://www.thinkbig-online.de/product_info.php?cPath=132&products_id=422

http://www.drdepth.se/

gruß
danny


----------



## kossiossi (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

ach ja, die ergebnisse werden natürlich um so besser je kleiner der geberwinkel des gebers ist. bedeutet aber auch das man, um die gleiche fläche zu kartographieren, viel weiter fahren muss.

gruß
danny


----------



## Peter Eberz (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

Danke, gute Tipps. Zur Zeit muss ich erst einmal meinen Bedarf neu formulieren. Ich schwanke immer wieder zwischen Color-Sonar mit GPS-Plotter und eingebautem PC mit Touchscreen. Letzteres scheint besser geeignet zu sein für den Bereich der Navigation. So wie ich die o.g. Links verstanden habe wäre auch die Navigation über Fugawi möglich. Aber auch hier müssen die Daten erst einmal erfasst werden. Und Sonar am PC geht wohl nur mit einem Dongle (gibt es in Australien für etwa 1000 Dollar). Aber ist das wirklich das Wahre?


----------



## kossiossi (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

moin peter,

meinst du das hier?

http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~bvdb/pcff20.html


gruß
danny


----------



## Peter Eberz (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

Ja, genau. Das sieht gar nicht schlecht aus. Auf einem akzeptablen Bildschirm bestimmt prima.
Was hältst Du davon.

Peter


----------



## kossiossi (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

hmm, kann man ohne das teil mal zu testen schlecht sagen. 

mich würden auf jeden fall die 320W rms leistung abschrecken.
jedes vernünftige gerät hat 500W, bessere dann schon 1000W.

was mich dann noch stört ist die begrenzte auflösung von 1024x768, das ist auch nicht viel mehr als die 800x600 von z.b. einem lowrance lcx 112c oder einem humminbird 1157c / 1197c

das ganze dann für den preis? laptop, navisoftware+karte(n), gps-mouse, pc-echolot, geber - das ganze nicht wasserdicht und "zusammengeschustert". nee, da würd ich die finger von lassen...

aber mal ne frage, für was für ein boot und vor allem in welchem einsatzgebiet soll denn die echo/kartenplotter-kombi sein?

gruß
danny

ps: hier mal zwei echobilder von meinem portablen lcx-25c mit airmar tm256 geber die ich letztes jahr in norwegen aufgenommen habe. 







den köderkontakt(kiloblei) haben wir bei ca.180m tiefe verloren.






im zweiten bild ist die max. tiefe 260m, links (am "berg")zwischen 240-250m sind noch schwach fischsicheln zu erkennen.
das ganze ist möglich durch den engen geberwinkel und durch die hohe leistung des gerätes. (1000W rms bei 50kHz)

bild vom geber, der kleine ist der originalgber:






und vom gerät:


----------



## Peter Eberz (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

Ich fahre ein Quicksilver 450. Bin ständig in Holland auf Maas und Issel sowie allen Seen die befahrbar sind, unterwegs. Lange Wochenenden verbringe ich auf dem Volkerak, Haringsfliet, Geveling-Meer und Osterschelde. Ja und im Urlaub, wenn meine bessere Hälfte Zugeständnisse macht, sind wir auf der Ostsee unterwegs. Die Ostsee hat es mir angetan. Seit 3 Jahren schon fahren wir, reine Männertour, zu dritt oder zu viert eine Woche im Jahr in den Bereich Aals, Langeland und Rügen. Für dieses Jahr rüsten wir gerade das Boot mit Downriggern und Sideplaner auf um im Bereich Rügen auf Lachs und Meerforelle zu fischen.
Es ist ausgesprochen schwierig ein Boot für alle Fälle optimal auszurüsten. Die Kabine brauche ich, wenn ich auf Tripp gehe und mehrere Tage in Holland unterwegs bin. Schlafen im Auto ist da nicht und Wohnmobil habe ich n o c h nicht.
Für das Vertikalangeln benötige ich eine völlig andere Ausstattung. Elektromotor vorn; voll elektrich auch das Heben und Senken(Selbstanfertigung); Joystick-Steuerung; Sonar und GPS sind Pflicht; Gefrier box für Köderfische und und und.
Mein Hobby ist es, zu optimieren und das so weit es geht in Eigenleistung (Trailer ist Eigenbau - bis hin zur Elektronik der Joysticksteuerung) Mein Sonar ist ein Eagle 320. Aber, was ich bis jetzt in Color gesehen habe ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis schlecht. So einen kleinen Bildschirm, mit so schlechter Auflösung für so teures Geld!!
Aber Du hast in Deiner Bewertung - völlig recht.
Da siehst Du, wo ich stehe!! Plotter und Color soll sein -- aber was und welches?

Gruß|kopfkrat
Peter


----------



## kossiossi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schon Erfahrung mit Dr.Depth?*

moin,

also viel auswahl hast du da eigentlich nicht. kartenplotter/echokombi mit 800x600 bildpunkten und allem notwendigem zubehör (gps-antenne, geber) gibt es so ab ca. 2500 - 3000euro. kombigeräte mit größeren bildschirmen hab ich noch nicht gesehen. 

wenn du schon ein laptop hast fährst du mit der kombination
von navi und echolotprogramm evt. günstiger. 

das echolot für den laptop mit geber bekommst du bei kaden-yachting für 799euro:

http://kaden-yachtshop.de/xtshop/pr.../3313/XTCsid/1abc2afdac9fdd0e08527c1c6e2fff58

die software zum anschauen kannst du dir hier runterladen:

http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~bvdb/pcffdeml.zip

interessantes projekt währ das ja schon... 

gruß
danny


----------

